# Game:Life Of a Goat



## cowgirlboergoats

Life of a goat is a game that you are a goat but you can only use 3 words per post.I will start.
Hi I'm Daisy.


----------



## GrubbyGoat

Its dinner time!


----------



## cowgirlboergoats

I get grain


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

and alfalfa pellets


----------



## COgoatLover25

I love food!


----------



## ArborGoats

and to escape!


----------



## COgoatLover25

im a pickpocket!!


----------



## COgoatLover25

And a stinker


----------



## COgoatLover25

If I am


----------



## COgoatLover25

A big buck


----------



## Used2bmimi

My name's funny.


----------



## GrubbyGoat

I'm up here


----------



## COgoatLover25

I love fresh hay


----------



## cowgirlboergoats

But I dislike


----------



## Chopsgoats

I'm The Boss


----------



## GrubbyGoat

Come outside now!


----------



## fishin816

I like sweetfeed


----------



## GrubbyGoat

I want in


----------



## fishin816

It is MINE


----------



## canyontrailgoats

I love scratches....


----------



## COgoatLover25

And kisses too!


----------



## fishin816

I like climibing because climbing is fun!!!!


----------



## sassy

I love jumping


----------



## GrubbyGoat

Boing boing boing


----------



## CritterCarnival

Pogo Stick legs!!


----------



## shawneesas

can't catch me!


----------



## sassy

I am the


----------



## GrubbyGoat

Coolest kid here


----------



## sassy

And I want


----------



## crownofjules

Don't go inside :-(


----------



## GrubbyGoat

Come baaaaaack here!


----------



## sassy

I decided to


----------



## margaret

The reason I


----------



## margaret

bit your hand


----------



## margaret

was because i


----------



## margaret

thought it was


----------



## margaret

a turnip


----------



## crownofjules

Every day, Celebrate! :fireworks:


----------



## Goatzrule

the bucks stink


----------



## sassy

So I got


----------



## Goatzrule

bred to one


----------



## GrubbyGoat

One beautiful doe


----------



## sassy

With soft fur


----------



## Goatzrule

A buckling too


----------



## GrubbyGoat

No real preference


----------



## i like my goats

i like hay


----------



## K.B.

Mmmm


----------



## Tanya

And chewing plastic


----------



## i like my goats

at 3 am


----------



## Tanya

While you are sleeping


----------



## i like my goats

in a bed


----------

